# L vent problem



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont know Greg I still dont see a problem, Im not in front of it but if anything It would be a draft hood. I dont see why they didnt install it lower from the get go. With the warm weather coming and barbecue season It will surely be a topic of conversation.

I will have to find downloads to whatever equipment is installed there and read it.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Thee should be a barometric damper near the boiler. To prevent excess draft on the boiler.

Looks like the boiler is not set up properly.

Vent needs to be a min of 12" above normal snow accumulation level.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom M said:


> I dont know Greg I still dont see a problem, Im not in front of it but if anything It would be a draft hood. I dont see why they didnt install it lower from the get go. With the warm weather coming and barbecue season It will surely be a topic of conversation.
> 
> I will have to find downloads to whatever equipment is installed there and read it.


Tom, let me know please what you find, I'm just curious to know what is the right way to handle this sort of situation using L vent. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your interest I will at some point soon.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

beenthere said:


> Thee should be a barometric damper near the boiler. To prevent excess draft on the boiler.
> *I wondered about it to but I think I saw it interlocked with the exhauster on that end*
> Looks like the boiler is not set up properly.
> *maybe the sideways installation is confusing what we are looking at. The equipment side faces us for ease of access. *
> ...


Thanks for the input.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Thanks for the input.


A barometric damper is a device that would be on the flue pipe. Between the boiler and power venter.

I said not set up properly, because you have an excessive amount of blacking from soot.

If the average snow accumulation height is 27", then vent height should be a min of 39".


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

beenthere said:


> A barometric damper is a device that would be on the flue pipe. Between the boiler and power venter.
> *Yes I know that and I thought I saw it on the power side rather than in line. Will look into that too though*
> 
> I said not set up properly, because you have an excessive amount of blacking from soot.
> ...


 You already cleared my thinking on that. good.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Could be a bad nozzle. Improper draw assembly setting, or incorrect combustion air setting.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I keep thinking the power exhauster is drawing too much fuel flow. There is plenty of combustion air under that crawl, plus the louvred access door.

Now you make me wonder if there is a setting on the exhauster affecting the draw.

More good stuff beenthere. I have more to consider and read up.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Tom M said:


> I keep thinking the power exhauster is drawing too much fuel flow. There is plenty of combustion air under that crawl, plus the louvred access door.
> 
> Now you make me wonder if there is a setting on the exhauster affecting the draw.
> 
> More good stuff beenthere. I have more to consider and read up.


Burner may not have its combustion air set up right.

Need a good oil tech to check it and set it up properly with a combustion analyzer.


----------



## Rhvac dude (Apr 25, 2014)

35655


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Burner may not have its combustion air set up right.
> 
> Need a good oil tech to check it and set it up properly with a combustion analyzer.


Wouldn't there still be a bit of residue on the side of the house if everything was money?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Wouldn't there still be a bit of residue on the side of the house if everything was money?


If its on the windward side, yes.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

My guess, is it's on the west side (shadows). Don't know if thats the windward side, but, my guess is that unless he goes up, the residue is inevitable.


----------

